
I just released AboutDevs.com. A website builder for developers - andrerpena
https://aboutdevs.com/
======
andrerpena
Hey. I've been working on this project for almost 600 hours now. I've posted
about this before but there were some blocking bugs. I'm posting it again now
as I've reached the first stable release. 1 minute demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKfc_RTBU6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKfc_RTBU6A).
We're on ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/aboutdevs](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/aboutdevs).
Feedback is really welcome!

~~~
brudgers
I visited the landing page, but I still don't know what it is and how or why I
might use it.

